# body language what does it mean??



## derek!! (Jul 16, 2009)

alright so im still new to pigeons but learning quick! but i still cant figure out what all the body language means, im asking because im try to breed a pair but im having trouble picking out the hens and cocks of the group.
will hens lay there feathers out and do the little dance and head bob lol?
i noticed that sometimes some of them will like twich they wings in a way what does this mean? any advice please!!


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

There is several ways to tell the breed of pigeons. First is by feeling the bones at the poop vent. If they are separated its female. If they basically touch male. The other method is by looking at there head. If it is rounded at the top its male. Flat at top is female. Then the ones doing the dance and cooing is males. All these methods is not 100% but it is what a lot of pigeon fanciers use to sex there pigeons. The bone at vent is most reliable for sexing birds tho unless you want to pay to get each one sexed by testing. Best of luck with your pigeons. Robert.


----------



## derek!! (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks Robert, that actully helps alot ill have to give that a try


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Hens will 'drive' (fans tail while walking), but when she's accepted the male driving her, as her mate. Sometimes she'll fan her tail and sort of jump at him, to catch his attention. But if the bird is fanning the tail, chasing others, and 'bow-cooing', then you have a male 

The wing twitching is also part of the courtship. It can also come with territorial fights. If one bird gets to close, one might bob its head a couple times and flick its wings to say "HEY. Better back off, or I'll peck you!" 
Other times, you'll find the cockbird in the nest, a corner, or well...anywhere, haha, squatting down and calling the hens. He'll make a low 'wooo' sound and flick his wings. The hens can do the same, if they really want their boyfriend with them


----------



## theBrewMeister (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a fancy pigeon, still not show what breed, but he/she sits behind me on the couch and does these really long wooooo sounds with a random chuckle in there. Male?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like a male to me. Also sounds like you are his mate, LOL


----------



## theBrewMeister (Jun 30, 2009)

just did a google and found some sound clips. the call is a "nest call" and supposedly used to attract a mate. They didnt specify whether males or females make this sound. Im assuming they both could.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, both can, but you'll usually hear it more from males. Then again, with single pet birds, it can be tricky, as sometimes hens will act very boyish.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

I know a few body language signs in pigeon.
Bowing of the head when not in mating cases is usually agression.
Shifting wings usually means agression too, but sometimes I've found it's caution.
When a male chases a female, and it wants to mate or is doing the little "dance" it will fan out it's tail feathers, drag them and coo while making a short run.
If a bird perks it's head up it usually means it startled, or giving off an alram that somethings coming and it's time to fly.
when a bird settles it's head down a fluffls it's feathers that means evrything is at peace


----------



## derek!! (Jul 16, 2009)

ok so i kno the ones a male then, what does it mean if hes peaking/grabing the back of the other ones head, which i think is a hen beacuse the cock tried to mate with her that is if its a her lol


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Some aggressive cocks will peck at their mates (although I'm sure the hen doesn't approve of the behavior, LOL), just like in chickens how some roosters will constantly beat the heck out of their hens. The amount of pecking can be just a few times, to a lot, in which the hen can get pretty run down. Other times, if two birds are fighting, regardless of the sex, of course they will peck at each other.
But you said he tried to mate with it, so I'm assuming it is a hen, and he's just being a wifebeater for the time being


----------



## derek!! (Jul 16, 2009)

alright that helps Thanks you answer all my questions lol!!


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

derek!! said:


> ok so i kno the ones a male then, what does it mean if hes peaking/grabing the back of the other ones head, which i think is a hen beacuse the cock tried to mate with her that is if its a her lol


My male usually does that and chases the female to the nest....make sure she doesn't show herself to other single males.
If it is more of a nibble around the head and stuff....I believe that to be a courtship, usually females approving and accepting the male as her mate.


----------

